# Some bad news



## RobinTKD (Nov 29, 2011)

I've just found out that my Goju instructor is emigrating to New Zealand. He runs the club single handedly (there's only 9 of us), it's once a week in a village hall, so it looks like the class is just gonna fall away. A couple of the students are going to come to my Taekwon-Do class, but this is pretty horrible news for me. I was really starting to get the hang of it, I loved fighting close in, trying to throw my sparring partner, and i was really looking forward to learning the more advanced Kata. There isn't another Goju class for miles so it looks like it was only a short lived experience. I'm gutted.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 29, 2011)

RobinTKD said:


> I've just found out that my Goju instructor is emigrating to New Zealand. He runs the club single handedly (there's only 9 of us), it's once a week in a village hall, so it looks like the class is just gonna fall away. A couple of the students are going to come to my Taekwon-Do class, but this is pretty horrible news for me. I was really starting to get the hang of it, I loved fighting close in, trying to throw my sparring partner, and i was really looking forward to learning the more advanced Kata. There isn't another Goju class for miles so it looks like it was only a short lived experience. I'm gutted.




Whereabouts roughly do you live?


----------



## seasoned (Nov 29, 2011)

How long did you train with him before he decided to move? Try not to lose what you have learned so far. GoJu is a great art, and perhaps something will turn up down the road. Also, you could stay in touch with him, and that would help since you have already trained with him. Good luck..........


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your problem.  At least you still have your TKD.  Have you considered Aikido or Hapkido if that is in your area?


----------



## RobinTKD (Nov 30, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Whereabouts roughly do you live?



Northamptonshire, I was already travelling 40 mins to this class.


----------



## RobinTKD (Nov 30, 2011)

seasoned said:


> How long did you train with him before he decided to move? Try not to lose what you have learned so far. GoJu is a great art, and perhaps something will turn up down the road. Also, you could stay in touch with him, and that would help since you have already trained with him. Good luck..........



I only started in September, so not long. I've still got his email address so I'll be keeping in touch. There is an Aikido class near me but it clashes with my Judo night...


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this.  I know there is some good Goju in the UK.  Perhaps you can make occasional trips to a city that does have an established Goju-ryu school and take private lessons focused to material you can practice on your own until circumstances change for you.


----------



## RobinTKD (Nov 30, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Sorry to hear about this.  I know there is some good Goju in the UK.  Perhaps you can make occasional trips to a city that does have an established Goju-ryu school and take private lessons focused to material you can practice on your own until circumstances change for you.



That's what I'm considering, it's quite a way to travel but http://www.goju-karate.co.uk/ is a school i would love to learn at, The sensei is pretty well known in the Uk and the Sempai use to train with Shihan Chris Rowen, who himself trained under Gogen Yamaguchi Hanshi. I think it would be worth my time despite the long distance.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 8, 2011)

RobinTKD said:


> That's what I'm considering, it's quite a way to travel but http://www.goju-karate.co.uk/ is a school i would love to learn at, The sensei is pretty well known in the Uk and the Sempai use to train with Shihan Chris Rowen, who himself trained under Gogen Yamaguchi Hanshi. I think it would be worth my time despite the long distance.



Go for it!  Please keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, there can be some set backs in your training, but you will find another school near you that teaches Goju-ryu, if not, stick with Taekwondo. Why stop training? There's a lifetime expand your horizons in trying out other Martial Art disciplines.


----------

